# ToC: Where to get autographs of riders???



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Where do you guys go to get autographs of the riders? And when's the best time? Before the race? After? 

I got Dave Z's autogra[h last year but it was at a charity thing at a bank before the ToC. 

Or is there anyone that gets them and doesn't mind getting a couple extra for a poor sap that'll most likely miss the whole Tour due to work and family commitments?  

I'll buy ya lunch on the March 2nd ride!! 

Mabe next year I'll take a day off to check out one of the early stages!

Thanks!
Gary


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

There are a number of pre-race events where you can meet the racers. On the day of the event, you can try hanging out near their team car after the race.


----------



## zipper26 (Feb 5, 2007)

If you are at the finish of stage 1 you can find them behind and across from the post office D and 4th streets...


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

I heard all of the teams are staying at the Palo Alto Sheraton, so I guess you could hang out there in the morning waiting for them to come out. Not sure if they'll be there after the race or will be staying some where close to Stage 1. 

Another one that came through e-mail was this one:

https://www.chipotle.com/email/08-sfo-022.jpg

You can meet Slipstream at Chipolte in Mountain View.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Not sure if it's on every stage but after the riders sign in before the stage they pass by an "Autograph Alley" by the start line. However, I didn't get here in time. 

And if you get their early enough you can hang out where the Team buses are and try to get their autographs that way. I forgot my sharpie so I had to search for a pen and something to write on. By the time i got back to the buses the crowd was there and the riders were back in the buses so I missed it again! Oh well... Plus, my 6yo daughter was getting bored walking all over the place with me while I admired all the bike pron!! LOL!

I guess I missed my opportunity to get Betinni and Boonen's signatures.  Anyone have any extras they'd like to give away or sell for cheap? 

Gary


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

I was able to snag Bettini and Boonen's signature by waiting in front of their bus. The best way was to stand in front of their bike when they came out of the bus. That way they had to go passed me to get to their bikes. I had them sign a couple of Quickstep caps.

I also got one of Dave Zabriskie's leg warmer. He was warming up for the prologue and tossed his leg warmers to the crowd and I got one. I had him sign it later that day at Chipotle.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Niiice!!! I wanted to hang out but my daughter wouldn't have it. Maybe next time I'll go solo or with another RBR groupie! haha!


----------



## Superunleaded (Jun 19, 2006)

Gee3 said:


> Niiice!!! I wanted to hang out but my daughter wouldn't have it. Maybe next time I'll go solo or with another RBR groupie! haha!


G, you can bypass watching the finish sprint and just go straight to the team buses.
That way, the crowd and the media are still by the finish line watching while you get to chill with the first wave of riders  This year I got caught up 2/3 up Sierra and by the time I got down, Gesink and Levi already passed the Sierra/Piedmont junction towards downtown SJ.
By the time we got to the team buses after the peloton, most of the riders are gone. All I got are 'graphs from the leftovers


----------

